# rescued journalists



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I was all for the rescue of the two journalists captured in Korea until the facts came out. Seems that the accused are employees of a radio owned by Al Gore......He and Bill Clinton traveled all the way to N Korea to rescue the young lasses.

Any body else smell a skunk????


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I heard that not only did Bill Clinton negotiate their release, but he also got both of them into the mile high club on the way home.

Talk about a magnanimous gesture!!!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I hadnt heard that they were interns


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i smell a skunk.

now we just have to get our hostages back from iran :eyeroll: . we should have turned iran into a parking lot in 1982 the last time they took americans hostage


----------

